# how do you...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

make a hormone?

DOn't pay her.


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

I thought the answers was "Tell her an old, old joke that starts 'how do you make a prostitute moan'"

... or variations, such as "How do you make a hormone (whore moan).

yadda yadda

No offence


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Is it not "How do you make a whore moan?"


----------



## p4ul (May 14, 2003)

Indeed...

"There was this bloke right... no, it was two blokes... or was it a nun and a gypsy?.... anyway.... three women on a bike..."


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Dunno what you mean.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I thought it was:

Q: What's the difference between a vitamin and hormone?
A: You can make a vitamin but, ...


----------

